# Microsoft’s Modern Warfare 2 Gift Makes No Sense



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Microsoft’s Modern Warfare 2 Gift Makes No Sense*

Monday, April 5, 2010 9:48AM - By Benjamin Opal









Some folks who bought the Modern Warfare 2 “Stimulus Package” map pack on its first day of availability last week got an oddly pleasant surprise from Microsoft: Their Xbox Live Gold accounts were credited for one free week. Both Destructoid and Kotaku got tips from readers who received identical messages, thanking them for their “loyalty to Xbox LIVE and for buying the Modern Warfare 2 Stimulus Package on day 1.” Their accounts will be credited on May 1.
A couple things are strange about this little bonus. First, there was no advance notice from Microsoft, Activision or Infinity Ward. That implies that this was a friendly , rather than incentive to buy. Weird.
Also, a free week? You can’t even buy Xbox Live by the week. If you have an annual subscription, the value of this gift amounts to roughly $1, but really what it means is that you’d just get billed a week later. This amounts to very little in the grand scheme of things, unless — and this would be great — Microsoft makes these free Xbox Live rewards a regular occurrence. If you regularly buy map packs and other DLC, you could quickly accrue a free month or two, which is like getting $5 back for every four or five purchases. [via Destructoid and Kotaku]


Source: GamerCrave


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Can anyone say loyalty card onder:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

So you get one week for free which according to the article is about $1 for spending $15 on the DLC, sounds like a rip-off to me. For $15 they should have given three months for free if you bought the DLC on day one.JMO


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah but you may as well argue they just give you it for $14. Loyalty bonuses dont work that way, they give you very little, which doesnt amount to much till you gain a lot of these little bonuses. Eventually, all your loyalty adds up to give you something you might actually want, but its never a great deal.

Its not a bad idea actually, from the business POV. It wont stimulate extra spending on my part, but it will probably get people who want certain content to get it as soon as its released as opposed to just getting it at their leisure.

At the end of the day, I'll never knock anything for nothing, because its almost always worth the asking price, which is why I wont knock PSN etc.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

They could try this approach buy one DLC and get the other half off.


----------

